# Midland XT511 Base Camp GMRS Emergency Crank Radio with NOAA



## Sgt. Mike

We purchased this radio. The AM/FM and NOAA are fair. As far as considering this an emergency radio I was unable to talk to anyone. I would not recommend this radio to anyone who is considering a radio or communications for any emergency purpose. We now must pay a 6% restocking fee, and now, nearly $30 in shipping to return the product, virtually $15 each way. Sgt. Mike


----------



## NaeKid

I did a quick search on the reviews for it and found two sites right off the top:

Midland XT511 review - 2-way Radios

Midland XT511 Base Camp Emergency Radio - Silver : Cabela's

From the reviews on Cabelas website - most are not really impressed with it either.


----------



## sailaway

I was at Radio Shack last night and looked at Motorola 2 way radios, 35 mile range. They were $70.00, clerk said 35 miles was on flat land and less distance in the city. They also had a NOAA station. I don't have any land radios and feel something is better than nothing.:scratch:dunno: Any thoughts or feelings would be welcome. I prefer not to shop at Wally World, sorry if I offend anyone.


----------



## beaster

Does anyone know anything about this brand? Dynamo and Solar Powered Shortwave Radio with NOAA bands, KA500 Looks like it would fit nicely in a BOB, and it's got a solar array too. Funny, I was just looking into emergency radios earlier today, and the Midland one popped up first.


----------

